# MiVida Poodles



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

sophie anne said:


> In my search for my mini poodle, one of the breeders that really stood out to me was Sally Ciraolo at Mivida Poodles in CA. She health tests all of her breeding stock, and focuses on temperament and diversity in her lines. The dogs all live in her house, some sleep in the bed, and they have a nice big yard where they love to play fetch with their Chuck-it. Sally leaves tails and dewclaws intact on her pups, which is a plus for me!
> 
> We talked a couple of times over the phone and extensively over email, and she was really helpful with answering all of my questions and went out of her way to help me in my search. There were no pups available at the time that I was looking, but I would not hesitate to get a pup or a young adult from Sally if the timing had worked out.
> 
> ...


Sally and I are friends on Facebook, and as a matter of fact she considered co-owning Pearl with me. I think she is fantastic and is doing a wonderful job breeding healthy, beautiful minis. She is constantly bringing in "new blood" from other countries, proves her dogs by showing in conformation and seems to always be "available". I would be hard pressed to find anything negative to say about her. Anyone who gets a dog from her is blessed, in my opinion.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

MiVida is located here in San Diego! (El Cajon is a suburb!) She also breeds Affenpinchers. She has a couple of litters due next month of minis in case anyone is looking........


----------



## VancouverBC (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the lead Sophie Ann. I will email a query about the 9 month old. It is the ideal age for me. 

Thanks for the endorsement Cherie.


----------

